# Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf?



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

I've heard a TT console will fit in a VW Mk4 with the screws all in the same places... anyone ever done this?
thanks


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (John16v)*

interested bump


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (Bora1.8IV)*

I'm thinking it fits but not sure about the grab handles at the front of the console. From pics I've looked at it seems to be made in the same way as Golf or Jetta MKIV center console... wish I had a TT console to try it


----------



## Bulldog21 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (John16v)*

Damn... I been looking for 30+ minutes but I can not find it. I saw a picture of a full TT dash and console in a New Beetle. It looked sick!


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (Bulldog21)*

Doesn't ecstuning.com have a aftermarket shifter ring that looks like the TT round chrome ring? Is that what you are talking about? I don't think that it is a direct fit from a TT, but I could be wrong.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_Doesn't ecstuning.com have a aftermarket shifter ring that looks like the TT round chrome ring? Is that what you are talking about?

I'm talking about the WHOLE center console in between the seats that goes under the dash.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (John16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John16v* »_
I'm talking about the WHOLE center console in between the seats that goes under the dash.

Are you talking about from the cup holders down?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT center cole in Mk4 Golf? (vwguy3)*

yeah but I was wondering if it was possible to get that AND the sorta handles (don't know the name for 'em) at the front of the console and make 'em fit in a MKIV


----------



## Redwolf18t (Jan 16, 2005)

their is an after market kit that includes the ring and upper front half of the console. when installed it looks very close to the TT except it doesnt have the "handles". I have this in my jetta. I'll try to post pics if I can figure out how. if not I can email them to you if you like


----------

